

The Woman Who Filmed Snowden - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/laura-poitras-the-woman-who-captured-snowden

======
groovylick
It's pretty much the same article but I enjoyed the Poitras profile done for
New Yorker[1] by George Packer. It got me interested enough to find some of
her earlier docs and give them a watch.

[1] [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/holder-
secrets](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/holder-secrets)

------
grecy
The article talks a lot about how careful journalists have to be to protect
themselves when reporting such stories.

Are we nearing a time where journalists simply won't be able to?

~~~
mpyne
You have always needed to be careful, depending on which power you were
speaking truth about, just ask Anna Politkovskaya.

It's reassuring to see that Ms. Poitras did not feel the need to be so careful
with Russia's FSB. Why, they even helped her keep her "scoop" secret until her
news of her movie revealed that Lindsay Mills had been brought into Moscow to
join Edward Snowden, which was very nice of them.

After all, it's not like they _had_ to edit Mills out of this story:
[http://lifenews.ru/news/137867](http://lifenews.ru/news/137867) posted a
couple of months ago on Aug. 5th (LifeNews is closely affiliated with the
Kremlin: [http://bigstory.ap.org/article/russia-media-tycoons-
expand-k...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/russia-media-tycoons-expand-
kremlins-help))

------
JBiserkov
Thank you for changing the title! The original one is cute now, but would
freak me out otherwise.

~~~
WiggleYourIndex
Vice does that with every title.

I find it a very mean mentality from its operators.

Hopefully they'll find more hope in humanity. H

